# VICBREW 2014



## MartinOC (22/8/14)

This is a call for JUDGES and STEWARDS for VicBrew2014. It's[SIZE=10pt] earlier this year on the second last weekend of September - Saturday 20th and Sunday 21st September 2014[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] at the Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melway 2F E7. T[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]he competition is BJCP registered, but all judges are welcome.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=10pt]Can you please reply asap ([email protected]) providing the following information:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]AVAILABLE SATURDAY 20th Sep SESSION: yes/no[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]AVAILABLE SUNDAY 21st Sep SESSION: yes/no[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]JUDGING EXPERIENCE, COMPETITIONS JUDGED AT: 0 / 1 / 2-4 / 5-10 / >10.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]BJCP ID#:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]AVAILABLE TO JUDGE: yes/no[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]AVAILABLE TO STEWARD: yes/no[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]PREFER TO JUDGE CATEGORIES (ok to use category numbers):[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]PREFER NOT TO JUDGE CATEGORIES [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt](ok to use category numbers)[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]NAME:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]CONTACT PHONE NUMBER:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]ANY OTHER INFO:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The days on which each category is judged will depend on the number of entries and judge availability.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Starting times for the sessions are expected to be:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Morning session (9.00 am start):[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Afternoon session (1 pm start, 5pm finish):[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Lunch will be provided for all judges and stewards.[/SIZE]

If you're only available for part of the day, please indicate your preference for a morning or afternoon sessions. We will use this information to draw up the judging schedule but cannot guarantee that we will be able to meet everyone's preferences. We hope that most judges will be available for several sessions, but the need for this will depend on the response. We will not assign judges to categories in which they have an entry - please let us know the categories you will be entering. We we will also check against the registration database in case you change your mind.

[SIZE=10pt]The categories are:[/SIZE]
1. Low Alcohol (<4% Abv)
2. Pale Lager
3. Pilsener
4. Amber & Dark Lager
5. Strong Lager (>6% Abv)
6. Pale Ale
7. American Pale Ale
8. Bitter Ale
9. Brown Ale
10. Porter
11. Stout
12. Strong Stout (>6% Abv)
13. India Pale Ale
14. Strong Ale (>6% Abv)
15. Belgian Strong Ale (>6% Abv)
16. Wheat & Rye Beer
17. Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer
18. Specialty Beer
19. Mead
20. Cider
[SIZE=10pt]There is a full list of categories and styles on the back of the entry form and at www.vicbrew.org under the VicBrew tab on the left-hand side of the page.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Thanks for your assistance,[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Mark Hibberd[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]on behalf of the VicBrew2014 organising committee (Michael Guenzel, Michael Bowron, Charles Johnston, Mark Johnstone, Andy Davison, Martin O'Connor)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt][email protected][/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]mob. 0427 178 068[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]I'm posting this on behalf of the Committee (YES, I'm THAT Martin O'Connor on the committee!! Derrr!).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I'm Chief Steward, so any questions about stewarding can be directed to me here or via PM.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Let the games begin!!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Yob (22/8/14)

Serving temps this year? 

Looking forward to it.. hopefully get a day pass to help steward if I can.


----------



## MartinOC (22/8/14)

You, Sir, can get Royally FUCKED with a triple forward somersault & half-roll in the middle!

The usual (ie NOT distracted this year) attention will be paid to ALL entries as becomes them.

'Look forward to having you on the team, Yob...mwahahahaha!!!! B)


----------



## Grainer (22/8/14)

I'd be up for being a steward on the sunday!


----------



## MartinOC (22/8/14)

Grainer said:


> I'd be up for being a steward on the sunday!


Choice! Usually lots of "big" beers & a very relaxed afternoon as we wind-down to the results.

Shoot Mark Hibberd an email (in the original post) & he'll put you down for a slot.

Don't forget to turn-up early (free lunch for all Judges & Stewards!).

What we REALLY need is Saturday Judges & Stewards, so we can break the back of the schedule (Hint!).


----------



## manticle (22/8/14)

If I judge, will I get a free panda?


----------



## MartinOC (22/8/14)

Sorry, mate Panda's are off the menu for this year (they proved very popular last year & became prohibitively expensive what with the budget 'n'all).

I'm sure I could swing you an ocelot-burger, or perhaps wolf nipple-tips as a snack??


----------



## MartinOC (23/8/14)

Bump for the weekend crew...


----------



## manticle (23/8/14)

Ocelot burger accepted. Name down for saturday.


----------



## MartinOC (26/8/14)

At the behest of the VICBREW committee, I'm gonna keep bumping this (sorry, Mod's) until we get the numbers.

For all you Victorians, I KNOW it's during finals-time (Personal yawn here..), but the event is before "that" thinggie happens on the last weekend, so there's no excuse.

Also looking for a dedicated crew of Stewards (this is MY personal thang..).

Lunches provided for all Jugdes/Stewards. No need for experience (don't be scared/intimidated), it's a lot of fun & I'll guide you through the whole thing. If you want to try judging whilst you Steward, or Steward whilst you try judging, it's all possible.

Lot's of great beers to try for free & fellow beer-geeks to talk-to along the way.

Mostly need people on Saturday (to break the back of the judging schedule), but Sunday is a good day to cruise-back & enjoy a few bevvies in a relaxed atmosphere before the results are announced.

PM me here, or contact me on the mobile on 0417 521 372 with any queries.

Martin

Edit: I missed an "l" & since I'm such an anally-retentive prick, I decided to be absolutely precise about my pismronounciation..


----------



## Grainer (26/8/14)

emailed but no response


----------



## MartinOC (26/8/14)

You haven't been ignored. Mark Hibberd is a VERY busy man.

Expect a response about a week out, when Mark will do a bulk mail-out confirmation to all & sundry.


----------



## Yob (27/8/14)

I've got myself a leave pass for Saturday (I think) so can put me down for stewardship


----------



## GalBrew (27/8/14)

Grainer said:


> emailed but no response


Don't worry, you'll be put to good use!


----------



## MartinOC (27/8/14)

Don't forget to respond to Mark as per the OP:

Can you please reply asap ([email protected]) providing the following information:



AVAILABLE SATURDAY 20th Sep SESSION: yes/no

AVAILABLE SUNDAY 21st Sep SESSION: yes/no

JUDGING EXPERIENCE, COMPETITIONS JUDGED AT: 0 / 1 / 2-4 / 5-10 / >10.

BJCP ID#:

AVAILABLE TO JUDGE: yes/no

AVAILABLE TO STEWARD: yes/no

PREFER TO JUDGE CATEGORIES (ok to use category numbers):

PREFER NOT TO JUDGE CATEGORIES (ok to use category numbers):

NAME:

CONTACT PHONE NUMBER:

ANY OTHER INFO:


----------



## Yob (28/8/14)

5 Entries in... I fekkin love comp season 

*ed and email sent for stewarding on the sat, full day


----------



## poggor (7/9/14)

Am I correct in understanding that entries closed yesterday?


----------



## Black n Tan (7/9/14)

poggor said:


> Am I correct in understanding that entries closed yesterday?


Yep certainly did.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/9/14)

Really????...cant believe I missed it.

I was going to enter for the first time...

How strict is the cut off?


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

Suggest you talk to Pete, Gunzel or Andy D and see if you cant squeeze in..

Not entering A cider in a Beer comp are you?


----------



## poggor (7/9/14)

who are these people and how do i talk to them? i'd love to squeeze in a beer too


----------



## Grainer (7/9/14)

When will he get back to us? Have no idea what's going on?


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/9/14)

A judge/steward schedule will be sent out a week before the comp.


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

who else is stewarding sat?


----------



## Toper (7/9/14)

Yob said:


> who else is stewarding sat?


I've put myself down to either steward or judge,always a fun day,and there's a Cantillon special release party there later in the night,got a ticket for that one :icon_drool2:


----------



## Grainer (7/9/14)

Would just be nice if there was a bit of communication back


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

I got a return email after regestering for the sat session, was a few days after I sent my email.


----------



## Grainer (7/9/14)

I still got nothin..Emailed again


----------



## MartinOC (7/9/14)

Hi Guys.

Sorry for the silence from me (NOT the official coordinator for this stuff), as I've #'d a bone in my foot & have just been sitting around watching TV...

Yes, official cut-off is this weekend, but if you manage to get an entry to one of the drop-off points BEFORE they're collected, you might just be lucky (I forgot & now can't drive to a drop-off point - I blame a combination of alcohol & codeine..!). 

Don't worry too much about a lack of response from Mark Hibberd. As pointed-out by Midnight Brew, there's usually a bulk mailout/response about a week out. If you don't hear anything, PM me & I'll fix-up any loose ends.

STEWARDS!! We need Stewards (and a few judges too, of course......)!


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

Do stewards get a lunch if working the full day Martin?


----------



## MartinOC (7/9/14)

Full-day or even half-day, mate.

Everyone who contributes their time & effort gets lunch provided.


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

beer is a given too 

This will be my 3 steward I think, gunna be great


----------



## MartinOC (7/9/14)

Yob said:


> beer is a given too
> 
> This will be my 3 steward I think, gunna be great


Have we met before?? Yes, beer is a given


----------



## poggor (8/9/14)

Is there anything to "go along to" at these events? or is it just judging? there doesn't seem to be much info on the vicbrew webpage. 
g


----------



## manticle (8/9/14)

It's at a bar so you can drink beer and pester the judges during their lunch break. Best not though. Some of them are very grumpy people. Better off going to the tennis.


----------



## Spiesy (9/9/14)

Bummer. I missed out on entering this also.


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

Give one of the collection points a call, you may be able to make a cash payment entry, compmaster being closer and all (i assume), worth a phone call at least, I dont think pickup of tried has happened yet.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/9/14)

Spiesy said:


> Bummer. I missed out on entering this also.


In the opening post there is an email address to contact the Vicbrew organisers.

It might be worth shooting then an email


----------



## MartinOC (9/9/14)

poggor said:


> Is there anything to "go along to" at these events? or is it just judging? there doesn't seem to be much info on the vicbrew webpage.
> g


You're welcome to come along & drink the beers as they come back from the judging tables. If you want to get involved as a Steward, shoot Mark Hibberd an email as per the OP & give your availability details. If you decide to do that, lunch will be provided.

Other than that, it's not really a spectator sport by any means - rather like watching paint dry. That said, lots of beers to try & hang-out & chat to other beer-geeks.


----------



## syl (9/9/14)

I got 2 in this year, looking forward to the feedback!


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

3 beers, 5 entries due to category uncertainty, I figure if my drambuie oaked stout bombs in specialty, itll probably do well on its own merit, same with my monster bel/barlywine/IIIPA

Also entered a mandarina baveria pale ale, good luck picking the hops in that one judges.. lol


----------



## manticle (9/9/14)

We don't need to pick the hops though Yob - just judge whether the flavour is appropriate to style.

That said, I'm going to write 'too much mandarina barvaria' on every score sheet I write just to piss you off. Might confuse every other entrant but at least I'll get you.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/9/14)

Yob said:


> 3 beers, 5 entries due to category uncertainty, I figure if my drambuie oaked stout bombs in specialty, itll probably do well on its own merit, same with my monster bel/barlywine/IIIPA
> 
> Also entered a mandarina baveria pale ale, good luck picking the hops in that one judges.. lol


3beers 3 entries for me...
Is that Drambuie Stout your version of the swap beer? My Raspberry Stout version is in as well. Twill be interesting to compare the results.

I wanted to put my oaked and un-oaked Scottish Ales both in as Scottish Ales. But you can only have one beer per style. So the Oaked has gone in the specialty category


----------



## manticle (9/9/14)

Hopefully you people entering into the spec cat have put both beer style (as per BJCP/AABC) and specialty ingredient?

Makes it very difficult to judge entries in that category properly when all you get is 'raspberry beer'.


----------



## MartinOC (9/9/14)

Yob said:


> Also entered a mandarina baveria pale ale, good luck picking the hops in that one judges.. lol


On behalf of the organising committee......"We do not approve!!"

Just remember who's in charge of serving temperatures, young fella!... h34r: B)


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

why do you think Im stewarding this year old bean


----------



## MartinOC (9/9/14)

Yob said:


> why do you think Im stewarding this year old bean


Who do you think allocates jobs & can distract/detract someone from their own agenda?


----------



## mxd (9/9/14)

manticle said:


> Hopefully you people entering into the spec cat have put both beer style (as per BJCP/AABC) and specialty ingredient?
> 
> Makes it very difficult to judge entries in that category properly when all you get is 'raspberry beer'.


I did, I put in a boh pil and said the specialty was a lovely pop corn flavor, I called it a Brewers Pilsener h34r:


----------



## Yob (9/9/14)

Really looking forward to this, do we know what's being judged on the Saturday? Not that it matters really.. Comps are a great way to get happy (and fed) for your time 

Would encourage anyone not familiar with comps to get involved. Always a great day


----------



## MartinOC (10/9/14)

Yob said:


> do we know what's being judged on the Saturday?


Usually, the big categories (ie. in entry-numbers, like Pale Ales, APA's,) are judged on the Saturday, so we can break the back of the schedule. A lot depends on what's popular this year (there was a time when Wheat beers dominated the numbers, whilst APA's are currently "flavour of the month"). If there's a category that can be knocked-off in half a day, that could also fit-in with Judge-availability. We won't know until the numbers are in this weekend.

Yob, if you have a preference/desire to Steward a particular category(ies), lemme know & I'll keep that in mind when I allocate jobs. If you reckon you can multi-task, I could use you as a static "Bar-Steward" (ie. pouring multiple categories at once), as opposed to a "Table-Steward", who generally stick to only 1 or 2 categories/panels & do all the walking.


----------



## DU99 (10/9/14)

wonder if he is any good washing glasses as well


----------



## Toper (10/9/14)

Just got an email from Mark asking for us to try and coerce some more people to volunteer as judges or stewards,seems we're still short.Hardly the boondocks folks,it's virtually the CBD.Martin,there's an error in who's available and who's replied that they're not. Braden J is on both lists.


----------



## MartinOC (10/9/14)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll chase-up Mark & get an updated list.

BTW, if anyone is thinking about getting involved, but is a little unsure about what happens, please feel free to PM me for some reassurance, or just post your questions here.


----------



## Yob (10/9/14)

Posting here would be a better option for clarity for others thinking about getting involved


----------



## MartinOC (10/9/14)

Yep, but some folks maybe a little shy asking what they think might be a "stupid" question in an open forum. Just offering options.......

If I can offer some reassurance here anyway, it's pretty simple:

Beers get served to panels of Judges in the assigned order & at the right temperature (that's for Yob's benefit... h34r: ).
Judging sheets get passed to the bloke that enters all the data into a database. 
Empty glasses get cleared away, when they're washed & stacked for re-use.
Empty bottles are cleared away.

It's a rotating cycle.

During all this, Stewards get to sample any of the beers they want & discuss them with fellow beer-geeks. As long as you're not getting trashed to the point you can't do the job, you can drink as much as you like. 

I co-ordinate everything that happens & have ultimate responsibility for any screw-ups (like serving temperatures h34r: ), so it's pretty easy.

Lunch is provided.


----------



## NealK (10/9/14)

Email sent.
Sorry but I am only available for Sunday afternoon but hopefully I can be of some use.


----------



## Grainer (10/9/14)

hoping the dark beers are on the sunday


----------



## MartinOC (10/9/14)

NealK said:


> Email sent.
> Sorry but I am only available for Sunday afternoon but hopefully I can be of some use.


Neal, I'm sure I can find you a job to do & you'll have a great time.



Grainer said:


> hoping the dark beers are on the sunday


Define "dark"?!?!?!? Like I said somewhere earlier, it all depends on the numbers in categories (plus, we're doing meads/ciders again this year). Usually, the "BIG" beers are judged on the Sunday (usually arvo), since they're small categories & we don't want the judges getting trolleyed early.

If ONLY I didn't have to stay sober during this whole weekend......('sigh')..


----------



## GalBrew (10/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Neal, I'm sure I can find you a job to do & you'll have a great time.


I can attest to that. It is a great weekend and strangely addictive.


----------



## Grainer (10/9/14)

Big beers are for me


----------



## MartinOC (10/9/14)

Grainer said:


> Big beers are for me


Yeah, my preference, too . By Sunday arvo, that's when I can start to relax & actually have a few bevvies meself . 

If you have a particular category you want to Steward, let me know, so I can make sure you get 1st dibb's on it/them.


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/14)

Gents, the final numbers are in...

A total of 485 entries (that's 15% up on the previous record number!).

I'm not going to divulge the breakdown of numbers in categories (nor the comments from members of the Organising Committee!!!!), but suffice it to say that Specialties will be an absolute MONTY!!!!!

'Still waiting on a judging schedule over the two days from El Presidente (Mark Hibberd), when I can then let folks' know when their efforts will be required, but since we have to vacate the judging space on the Saturday evening (some paltry excuse about dinner or something equally stupid....), I'll let you know.

Watch this space....


----------



## Grainer (15/9/14)

doh.. shifted my entry to the specialty...


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/14)

Good luck, Mate. From the numbers, you're going to have some seriously HARD competition there.....

I wouldn't be a judge in that category for quids, but it looks like we'll have to split the panel into two parts..


----------



## Grainer (15/9/14)

probably do shiat.. I enjoyed it tho.. thats the main thing


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/14)

Hey, you'll be stewarding on Sunday, right?

You'll get to try-out at least half of your competition...

The "biggies" are likely to come out on Sunday arvo, which is what you wanted to Steward, right??


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/9/14)

Grainer said:


> doh.. shifted my entry to the specialty...


 Double Doh.....me too.

I got my Raspberry Stout changed to a specialty

I've got 2 in specialties...

That one and my Oaked Scottish Ale

Damn...sounds like its gonna be a tough category


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/14)

FFS, gents!

Specialties is the biggest category this year. How the **** can something "Special" be so, when everyone enters one????

You guys might want to re-think your entries for next year, so you MIGHT have a chance of winning a prize...


----------



## Yob (15/9/14)

I entered my stout in stout as well oddly enough 

Probably the only one entered


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/14)

No, Yob, you have reasonable competition (I won't reveal the numbers) in Stout.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/9/14)

Tell us numbers Martin....

Cant hurt knowing how big the field is can it????


----------



## manticle (15/9/14)

111 in spec, 3 in light lager, 2 low alc, 6 million apa.


----------



## manticle (15/9/14)

One question mark says the same thing.


----------



## MartinOC (16/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Tell us numbers Martin....
> 
> Cant hurt knowing how big the field is can it????


Yes, Paul, it can...

I am at liberty do disclose 485 total numbers (a 15% increase on the previous record number).

Specialties are the biggest category, by far (hence my previous WTF?? post earlier). That's why we need both judges & stewards!!!!!

The next-biggest is no surprise....yawn....

You're just gonna have to wait & see.....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/9/14)

manticle said:


> One question mark says the same thing.


really?????????


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

Holy shit..


----------



## manticle (16/9/14)

Just seen the numbers. Big comp. See you Sat.


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

manticle said:


> 111 in spec, 3 in light lager, 2 low alc, 6 million apa.


So low alc andlight lagers are off to nats?


----------



## scientzing4beer (16/9/14)

Hi all and greetings!

I'm new to the forum AND new to entering competitions. But I've entered 3 beers in VicBrew this year, and I'm quite excited. I've read through this whole thread and *may* be asking something that's already been answered (I may have missed it), but anyway, my question is:

"Do competition entrants get an email confirmation of their entry?"

If so I am yet to receive anything. If not, I'll just go sit over there and wait unitl the weekend, shall I? ---> :huh:


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

Did you enter on compmaster?


----------



## MartinOC (16/9/14)

I've not entered anything via Compmaster (I don't need to, being involved in the "inner sanctum" as it were...), but I believe you'd get a confirmation if you did (or at least you'd KNOW if it didn't happen). If you used a paper-based entry, then no, you won't receive a confirmation (logistical nightmare!).

I suggest you go somewhere over there <^> & wait & see what happens (the Gorilla will be with you shortly.......  ).


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

You making an early start on specialty martin?


----------



## scientzing4beer (16/9/14)

I tried compmaster but it didn't work. Sent me to a dead end page. My entries were all on paper (and in bottles of course). Anyway I'll keep coming back to check the progress. I assume my beers are in there somewhere ;-)


----------



## MartinOC (16/9/14)

Yob said:


> You making an early start on specialty martin?


Erm...do you mean am I going to start drinking them early on Saturday? Well, no, since I'm the one bloke that HAS to stay sober throughout. Are we starting judging on Specialties early? 'Kin oath we are (largest category!), so I want to break the back of it as much as possible on Saturday. The first ones out should be nice & cold...  . Why do you ask? Wanna steward them?? I can swing it for you if you want (used, unmarked, small-denomination, non-sequentially numbered bills preferred...).



scientzing4beer said:


> I tried compmaster but it didn't work. Sent me to a dead end page. My entries were all on paper (and in bottles of course). Anyway I'll keep coming back to check the progress. I assume my beers are in there somewhere ;-)


Rest easy, mate. As long as you completed the entries correctly & dropped them at one of the designated points (& paid for them!), all will be well. Relax, don't worry & have a homebrew (as the saying goes...).


----------



## scientzing4beer (17/9/14)

A quick (maybe stupid) question about judging.

There are 25 prize categories, some with as many as 9 subcategories. Are prizes given to the main categories only taking the subcategories as part of the main category, or are they awarded to the subcategories? EG is there an award for 17.2 Saison, or is it awarded to 17 Farmhouse & wild ales?


----------



## manticle (17/9/14)

Overall category winners and place getter receive a trophy and the right to enter beer into the same category at the Nationals.
Apart from the trophies, the only other physical prizes are for Best Beer in show and Champion Brewer.


----------



## MartinOC (17/9/14)

Wot he said ^.

The reason for the sub-categories is that there are specific style guidelines which the judges use to judge *accuracy to style* (otherwise, it would just be a case of saying "I like this beer, whatever it is").


----------



## scientzing4beer (17/9/14)

Thanks manticle, MartinOC.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (17/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> The reason for the sub-categories is that there are specific style guidelines which the judges use to judge *accuracy to style* (otherwise, it would just be a case of saying "I like this beer, whatever it is").


That's what we do for Hogs Choice. But I see that it's impractical for VicBrew.


----------



## MartinOC (18/9/14)

BUMP!!!!

Folks, we're fine for Stewards on Saturday, but it looks like we definitely could do with an extra couple of hands on the Sunday, since some of the larger categories will carry-over from the Saturday.

Don't forget that lunch is provided for all those that are involved (& the beer is free). 

If you'd like to come along & help-out, it would be most appreciated & it's a great day.

You can contact me here via PM & I'll get back to you ASAP (I don't carry my laptop with me everywhere I go & don't have one of those clever phones!), or contact me on 0417 521 372.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Yob (19/9/14)

Been a while since I cracked a beer at 8:30am, going to be a big day tmoz.


----------



## Toper (19/9/14)

Looks like a big day for the judges on Specs.Sadly,due to ill health I've cancelled attending,but I have 1 ticket for the Cantillon Zwanze Day special release later that night.The ticket gets you a tasting of their special beer brewed only for this day.The BBC has the only keg in Australia.Happy to give it away free.A Melbourne Brewer is preferred,but it's first in best dressed.Pm me if you're keen and I'll send you the link to print the ticket up.


----------



## Toper (19/9/14)

Martin OC now has a copy of the ticket,anybody keen on it can contact him at Vicbrew,have fun folks.


----------



## aaronpetersen (19/9/14)

I'm going to BBC on Sat night but missed out on a ticket for the Zwanze beer. I'd love to put it to good use for you toper if it's still up for grabs.


----------



## Toper (20/9/14)

AaronP said:


> I'm going to BBC on Sat night but missed out on a ticket for the Zwanze beer. I'd love to put it to good use for you toper if it's still up for grabs.


You'll have to see Martin there now Aaron,he's listed his phone number here so give him a call and see if it's still available .


----------



## poggor (20/9/14)

so what's the goss from today?!!


----------



## Yob (20/9/14)

epic


----------



## poggor (20/9/14)

oh come on!!! details!?! is everyone written off from the tasting?


----------



## Yob (20/9/14)

**** yeah..

Cudos to the judjes.. epic flights today :super:

some very fine examples of style.. some.. well you know, ya get a little good with a little that.. needs some care.. nonetheless... fine tasting was had today.


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/14)

Epic indeed!

Despite a HUGE number of large categories, the judges & stewards managed to knock-over a few categories that were expected to have to carry-over into tomorrow, so tomorrow looks like it will be much easier than I had expected.

We negotiated for the finished IPA panel judges (who were absolute GUNS!!) to take-on the last few APA's (with a crossover, so there was consistency in judging), so that doesn't have to carry-over to tomorrow. That's the first time I've EVER had to negotiate across-over in judging panels, but everything worked well.

Some of the judges from today said that since they had finished, but were already committed to a two-day job,that they would turn-up tomorrow & take-up the slack if any of the other panels needed a hand getting through the numbers.

Gotta love the teamwork & commitment that gets us through this!

We had to postpone the Mead judging, since the planned Judges (committee members!) were flat-out getting stuff done on beery-things, but I reckon it'll all happen tomorrow.

Jeez! You guys have no idea how much juggling it takes to keep this event happening!!

I can ALWAYS use extra hands for the Stewarding, so if you're thinking of turning up, do so, introduce yourself & be prepared to get involved in the biggest homebrew competition in the Southern Hemisphere!!

EDIT: **** me! Do I HAVE to advertise FREE beer to get people to turn-up & help-out? What about the FUN!!????


----------



## Charst (20/9/14)

Your killing me Martin we just got the keys to our new house friday and I have the parentals down helping with the cleaning. Id love to be stewarding tomorrow!!! 

bad timing! next year!


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/14)

I'll hold you to that, mate!

Good luck with the new place & look forward to seeing you on-deck next year....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/9/14)

which categories did you get through today Martin?


----------



## Grainer (20/9/14)

Ill be there tomoz.. looking forward to it..


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/14)

Mate, I can't remember in detail. Right now, I just want to get some sleep & get up tomorrow for the next round...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/9/14)

Doing a great job Martin....keep up the good work.


----------



## poggor (21/9/14)

any updates?! any stand out brews?!


----------



## manticle (21/9/14)

Results will be posted soon. Comp has probably just finished or might even still be going, results collated and checked before being posted while hardworking, voluntary staff need a chance to sit down, relax and have a beer. Look/ask again on Tuesday.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/9/14)

As with most - cant wait to see the results.

But....

Hats off and cheers to all the folks who volunteered their time for the comp - hope youre all enjoying a beer


----------



## Lochem (21/9/14)

sad i couldnt attend this one. i had 3 submissions; looking fwd to hearing about the results!

thx to every1 who helpd make it happen

:beer:


----------



## captinsmash (21/9/14)

Some VicBrew 2014 results

Club of Show - Bayside Brewers, runner up - Westgate Brewers
3rd - Worthogs

Champion Brewer - Bryce Van Denderen, Bayside Brewers
Runner up - John Kingston, Westgate Brewers
3rd - Grant Morley, Westgate Brewers


----------



## fcmcg (21/9/14)

Aaron Petterson 1st in Farmhouse. Michael Bowron got something for dry stout. John Kingston 1 and 2 strong ale. 2 in specialty. 
Grant Morley 1st pale lager. 1 and 3 pale ale. 3 farm. 
Theses are the west gate results that I know of.
Well done to all


----------



## MartinOC (21/9/14)

Gents, we're done!

**** ME, but that was a lot of hard work from the teams of judges & stewards over the two days! We got through over 300 beers yesterday & broke the back of it, so today was relatively cruisy (as much as it can be, when we still needed to get through over 150 beers, collate all the results, clean up, pack everything away & exit the building..)

Thanks to everyone that turned-up & contributed their time & effort. Without the team-effort of everyone involved, it just can't/won't/doesn't happen.

Edit: I got a 1st in Porter, with my ONLY entry after 10 years of NOT brewing nor entering anything in any competition. Words cannot begin to describe my elation. I just sat there & silently went "YES! YES! YES! After all that time, I've STILL got it"!!!!

Full results to follow....


----------



## Black n Tan (21/9/14)

Very chuffed with my 3rd for champion brewer, among some great company.  Thanks to all involved, it is much appreciated. :super:


----------



## GalBrew (21/9/14)

Yes, a massive weekend indeed. Thanks to all the folks who gave up some/all of their weekend to help, especially the stewards.....backbone of the event!!

More news in......2nd place for Pale Lagers goes to....me!!


----------



## MartinOC (21/9/14)

Congrat's Galbrew on your 2nd!

From what I "dealt-with" (it was a bit of a ****-around with the judges' inability to acknowledge diacetytl), you produced a great one...


----------



## GalBrew (21/9/14)

Thanks Martin!

And congrats on your win, now that's an impressive comeback.


----------



## MartinOC (21/9/14)

Thanks, I always knew I had it in me, it was just a matter of timing & why......

I got roped-into being a WortHog (again) about a week ago to add numbers to the Worthog's entries for the "Barney"


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/9/14)

any other results for the other categories?


----------



## MartinOC (21/9/14)

All in good time.......


----------



## Yob (22/9/14)

Grumpy Paul, you bastard..

And we'll done, 121.5 is a fine score


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

Cracked a second place for my cal common, happy with that!


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

Thanks to all the judges and stewards and everyone who helped out!


----------



## mxd (22/9/14)

A big thanks to the stewards and judges, gratz to all competitors and good luck with the nationals


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/14)

Yob said:


> Grumpy Paul, you bastard..
> 
> And we'll done, 121.5 is a fine score


Thanks, I'm pretty stoked with that score - I have to let you and everyone else at the Swap can take part of the credit for that one. I'll take credit for yeast choice, fermentation and adding the raspberries - you guys get credit for wort production.

Also happy with a fourth place 123 points for the straight Scottish Ale. 

My three entries are all reverse order from what I thought they would.

I thought the Oaked Scottish ale would do best - it ranked 25 in specialties. Whereas the straight Scottish Ale was a single bottle I couldn't fit in the corny I used for secondary with the Oak (I never even tasted it). It was a second thought entry for the fun of it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/14)

mxd said:


> A big thanks to the stewards and judges, gratz to all competitors and good luck with the nationals


And a well done to you for Runner Up Champion Beer


----------



## scientzing4beer (22/9/14)

Thanks for everyone who judged this competition, and all the stewards who got free beer and food (kidding).

Seems I (Martin Pribble) took out the gong for best IPA with a not too shabby score of 120.5, which I am stoked about, because I've never entered a beer in a competition before, and I wasn't going to enter that one at all!

Thanks Martin and the committee, looks like I'm off to the nationals!

As for the other 2 beers, My porter came in 21st with 74pts (not last), and the saison came in at 27th with 77.7pts (also not last). But the win certainly has me excited to get on with the brewing!

EDIT: OH and congrats to all the other winners too! It's certainly an impressive showing!


----------



## DU99 (22/9/14)

http://vicbrew.org/results/VicBrew2014FullResults.pdf

for those interested..Amazing number of non-club entrants


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

DU99 said:


> http://vicbrew.org/results/VicBrew2014FullResults.pdf
> 
> for those interested..Amazing number of non-club entrants


Yes, noticed that too! I am no club, but got filed as Westgate (compmaster error???) so Martin is going to fix that.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/14)

Wonder if some of the No Clubbers might be Merri Mashers????

It would be good to see the newly formed club have a presence recognised


----------



## Black n Tan (22/9/14)

syl said:


> Yes, noticed that too! I am no club, but got filed as Westgate (compmaster error???) so Martin is going to fix that.


Westgate would be happy you have you as a member syl


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

Update on the results:

The person known around here as Relaxed Brewer actually got a 3rd in APA's (a duplicate scoresheet was entered during the cross-over between judging panels).

Congrat's RB. You're off to the Nationals after all!!


----------



## Forever Wort (22/9/14)

Kris has done the Merri Mashers proud again. What a brewer!


----------



## GalBrew (22/9/14)

So Martin, who are we dropping off our entries for the nationals to??? :beerbang:


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/9/14)

Had the privilege of tasting RB's APA & AAA at the case swap and they were both fantastic beers with exceptional balance. We'll deserved.


----------



## Andyd (22/9/14)

syl said:


> Yes, noticed that too! I am no club, but got filed as Westgate (compmaster error???) so Martin is going to fix that.


PM me your CM username and I'll look into it... 

Andy


----------



## 1974Alby (22/9/14)

Well done to all brewers…whether you won, placed or just entered! The number of high quality entries makes this event massive! Thanks to all judges and stewards…it was my first time judging and I found the environment very supportive. I was fortunate to be alongside a couple of experienced judges who provided great encouragement and guidance on the various aspects of judging - without seeking to influence my perceptions or sway my scoring. A BIG Thank You to the organising committee for all their hard work behind the scenes in making this event happen… without your efforts the brewers would have nothing to enter and the judges/stewards nothing to serve or judge.

From our humble club’s perspective, it was exciting to see 17 entries from 7 brewers…a massive step up from last year and hopefully the start of bigger and better things from the Geelong Craft Brewers.

There was a heck of a lot of ‘no club’ entrants with some high quality beers…if you happen to be one of those brewers and live in the Greater Geelong area, we would love to hear from you!

Alistair


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

GalBrew said:


> So Martin, who are we dropping off our entries for the nationals to??? :beerbang:


Weeeelllll, since we're both Committee members, technically, that makes us both eligible drop-points. How about we drop to each other & then decide to dump on the Goon anyway??


----------



## GalBrew (22/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Weeeelllll, since we're both Committee members, technically, that makes us both eligible drop-points. How about we drop to each other & then decide to dump on the Goon anyway??


Good point.....and good solution!


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

Yeah, after dropping Rochefort 8 all over the floor of my partner's car on the way out (& botting her smokes), methinks there's some pay-back there....


----------



## scientzing4beer (22/9/14)

When will we find out where to drop the beers off? I'm excited!


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

ahhh. last for both my beers! a fine start to my competitive brewing career!


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> ahhh. last for both my beers! a fine start to my competitive brewing career!


The feedback when you get your scoresheets will be worth it!!!


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

haha I hope the poor judges are still alive. how are the scored done? is it 3 judges giving scores out of 50 for a total of 150?


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> haha I hope the poor judges are still alive. how are the scored done? is it 3 judges giving scores out of 50 for a total of 150?


Yes, and they all fill out a score sheet, the feedback is amazingly constructive.


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

so what is the threshold for a respectable score in general? 
one of my beers was vile, but the other wasn't too bad i thought. only been in the bottle two weeks at tasting too. (i took a huge risk and submitted the two beers- my first two AG brews without having tasted them myself!)


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> so what is the threshold for a respectable score in general?
> one of my beers was vile, but the other wasn't too bad i thought. only been in the bottle two weeks at tasting too. (i took a huge risk and submitted the two beers- my first to AG brews without having tasted them myself!)


It all depends mate, if the beer doesn't fit the style of the category you are in, you get marked down. So you could have a ripper beer that doesn't fit in and score 70...

My scores have been quite consistent but I pay attention to getting my sub category right!


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

oh well... goal for next year: best novice brewer!! hahhahah (or just not to finish last!)

i would be interested to hear what brewing techniques/rigs people who scored high used? anyone care to "share their secrets?!" would be interesting to see what kind of spread of gear and techniques resulted in high scoring beers...


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> oh well... goal for next year: best novice brewer!! hahhahah (or just not to finish last!)
> 
> i would be interested to hear what brewing techniques/rigs people who scored high used? anyone care to "share their secrets?!" would be interesting to see what kind of spread of gear and techniques resulted in high scoring beers...



I've got 110 with extract... mini mash on stove top...

I use a braumeister now, but people who do any type of BIAB can win any comp

Edit: Champ brewer last year was a BIAB brewer I am quite sure


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

so overall, would you consider fermentation and conditioning more important than mashing/boiling?


----------



## manticle (22/9/14)

syl said:


> Yes, and they all fill out a score sheet, the feedback is amazingly constructive.


Unfortunately not always. Could be a judge who struggles to eloquently describe what they taste and relate faults to possible causes, could be a lazy judge (rare but possible), could be just at a point in the flight when judge is feeling the effects of 30 beers and maybe the last 3-4 in a row had major issues.
As hard as most of them try, you may get scoresheets with very little you can use for a number of reasons.


----------



## poggor (22/9/14)

oh well, not to worry! i'm sure everyone does their best!


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> so overall, would you consider fermentation and conditioning more important than mashing/boiling?


It's both. Mashing important depending on style to get the right mouthfeel, etc.

Generally fermenting and conditioning will have a bigger effect, but always on the style.

Just general care.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> so what is the threshold for a respectable score in general?
> one of my beers was vile, but the other wasn't too bad i thought. only been in the bottle two weeks at tasting too. (i took a huge risk and submitted the two beers- my first two AG brews without having tasted them myself!)


This is only my third comp - so I am by no means an expert in anything.

But - the BJCP judging sheet has the following scale as a guide on it.

Outstanding (45 - 50): World-class example of style. 
Excellent (38 - 44): Exemplifies style well, requires minor fine-tuning. 
Very Good (30 - 37): Generally within style parameters, some minor flaws. 
Good (21 - 29): Misses the mark on style and/or minor flaws. 
Fair (14 - 20): Off flavors/aromas or major style deficiencies. Unpleasant. 
Problematic (00 - 13): Major off flavors and aromas dominate. Hard to drink

Hope this helps


----------



## manticle (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> oh well, not to worry! i'm sure everyone does their best!


Course they (we) do. So do the entrants.


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

poggor said:


> ahhh. last for both my beers! a fine start to my competitive brewing career!


Only one way for you to go then, eh?



poggor said:


> i would be interested to hear what brewing techniques/rigs people who scored high used? anyone care to "share their secrets?!"


No secrets, mate - it's knowledge & experience & making SHITLOADS of mistakes along the way....& learning from them. It's what's between your ears that makes the difference, not what kit you've got. 



manticle said:


> Unfortunately not always. Could be a judge who struggles to eloquently describe what they taste and relate faults to possible causes, could be a lazy judge (rare but possible), could be just at a point in the flight when judge is feeling the effects of 30 beers and maybe the last 3-4 in a row had major issues.
> As hard as most of them try, you may get scoresheets with very little you can use for a number of reasons.


There's one particular judge who will remain nameless that judged my 1st-place-winning Porter. He didn't give me the highest score out of the three on the panel, but he absolutely NAILED exactly what I thought of my beer & gave a lot more narrative feedback than the other two combined. THAT'S a good judge. Mine was 18th-out in the field of 25. BTW, I'm only able to say this, 'cos I grabbed the scoresheets before they went to the scores-collators.

Before anyone asks, NO, I didn't fiddle with the scores!! B)


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> When will we find out where to drop the beers off? I'm excited!


There's pills for that, y'know....

Where did you drop your entry? Usually, if you dropped it at one of the collection points, you can do that with your Nationals entry & will be picked-up by one of the Committee members. I'll find-out for sure & get back to you here.


----------



## syl (22/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Only one way for you to go then, eh?
> 
> No secrets, mate - it's knowledge & experience & making SHITLOADS of mistakes along the way....& learning from them. It's what's between your ears that makes the difference, not what kit you've got.
> 
> ...



I am more excited about getting my scoresheets on compmaster than AABC right now!!!!


----------



## MartinOC (22/9/14)

Andy should have that all sorted by tomorrow night (depending on what he's got on his plate work-wise). I've got all the physical scoresheets sitting in my garage, but they'd all be electronically loaded by now.


----------



## scientzing4beer (23/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> There's pills for that, y'know....
> 
> Where did you drop your entry? Usually, if you dropped it at one of the collection points, you can do that with your Nationals entry & will be picked-up by one of the Committee members. I'll find-out for sure & get back to you here.


Thanks Martin. I'll have to work out how to get out to my drop-off point then, none of them are close to Coburg...

And the drugs don't work, they just make me worse... :blink:


----------



## Dmtc80 (23/9/14)

Hi all, ive only been brewing for 12 months and Vic brew was my first comp. To my utter surprise I scored 120 points and placed second in American pale ale! 
To answer poggers question, I'm a biab brewer on a $300 rig I set up myself and a trusty stc 1000. And that's why I love brewing, I've just proven we don't need big dollar setups to make great beer. 
Cheers all and thanks to the judges.


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

OK guys, I've got the answer for your Nationals entries.

Grain & Grape are a drop-off point until Saturday. There's two Committee members who have been assigned the job of receiving & posting, but I don't want to post addresses on a public forum, so the best thing for you to do is contact Mark Hibberd (the Competition Organiser) & he'll set you on the right path. His phone & email address are in the OP.

Good luck to all!


----------



## syl (23/9/14)

Dmtc80 said:


> Hi all, ive only been brewing for 12 months and Vic brew was my first comp. To my utter surprise I scored 120 points and placed second in American pale ale!
> To answer poggers question, I'm a biab brewer on a $300 rig I set up myself and a trusty stc 1000. And that's why I love brewing, I've just proven we don't need big dollar setups to make great beer.
> Cheers all and thanks to the judges.


Yeah well I've spent 10 times as much as you (conservatively) so suck shit!!!


Wait....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/9/14)

I've spent less than the lot of you! :lol:


----------



## scientzing4beer (23/9/14)

Brewed my winning IIPA in a $50 plastic fermenter, a $60 plastic bucket tun and an $80 aluminium 22L pot on my crappy stovetop in my kitchen and got 120.5pts.

Thanks Martin, I'll take mine down on Friday.


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

syl said:


> Wait....


Wot're we waiting for Syl??


----------



## Black n Tan (23/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> Brewed my winning IIPA in a $50 plastic fermenter, a $60 plastic bucket tun and an $80 aluminium 22L pot on my crappy stovetop in my kitchen and got 120.5pts.
> 
> Thanks Martin, I'll take mine down on Friday.


And now the hardest part, to replicate the masterpiece. Many a brewer has made an award winning beer and been unable to find that special something again.


----------



## DU99 (23/9/14)




----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> Brewed my winning IIPA in a $50 plastic fermenter, a $60 plastic bucket tun and an $80 aluminium 22L pot on my crappy stovetop in my kitchen and got 120.5pts.
> 
> Thanks Martin, I'll take mine down on Friday.


I'm up for this pissing competition.

My Scottish Ale only got fourth place....but scored 123.

I brewed it in secondhand urn that cost $15 with a $10 grain bag.

Fermented in my first ever Coopers fermenter that I got for my birthday about 10 years ago with the kit that got me started on this obsession.

Anyone do it cheaper?


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

Aha! It was a parochial pissing contest. OK, I'll play:

I got a 1st in Porter with just 117 points (& it wasn't a small category, either). 'Haven't brewed anything in 10 years & only entered ONE beer in the comp.

Pretty good strike-rate, I'd say!


----------



## Black n Tan (23/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Aha! It was a parochial pissing contest. OK, I'll play:
> 
> I got a 1st in Porter with just 117 points (& it wasn't a small category, either). 'Haven't brewed anything in 10 years & only entered ONE beer in the comp.
> 
> Pretty good strike-rate, I'd say!


Surely one win in 10 years is nothing to be proud of?


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

You gotta enter to win anything.

One beer entered in the biggest homebrew comp. in the Southern Hemisphere, after 10 years of NOT entering (nor even brewing!).

You do the maths....Ner ner!


----------



## waggastew (23/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I'm up for this pissing competition.
> 
> My Scottish Ale only got fourth place....but scored 123.


As a NSW brewer I was perusing the scores and saw that category and the scores. Said to my Dad 'I would be pissed to get 2nd/3rd/4th with those scores!' Predicting a Vic clean sweep in that Cat with those scores?


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

Ah! Blokes & booze....

A fatal combination when mixed with testosterone... :chug:


----------



## Niksko (23/9/14)

Would I be right in saying that we'll be getting our judging sheets via email if we didn't enter online?


----------



## MartinOC (23/9/14)

No, sport, it's the other way around.

Anything entered via Compmaster (ie. online) "should" be going out tonight or tomorrow (depending on Andy's personal workload).

The physical judging sheets were picked-up from my place tonight & will be sent-out by snailmail for those who made paper entries.

Since Collingwood aren't playing in the final, I guess it will be sooner rather than later, or (worst-case scenario), all the paperwork will be sorted during the "game" on Saturday (I have absolutely NO interest in anything footy-related & won't be involved).

Edit: That means the physical sheets will be mailed-out early next week (latest).


----------



## Lochem (23/9/14)

Black n Tan said:


> Westgate would be happy you have you as a member syl


I thought I registered as a No-Clubber. Yet I got written up as a Melbourne Brewer. Fine with me I guess but I haven't been to any club meetings in a few months due to other engagements and to be honest it's a bit too far from where I live (club meetings are in Ferntree Gully, I'm in Caulfield/Elsternwick...)

That said... Im curious which clubs are closer to me?

And I'm blown away that my Belgian Imperial IPA scored a 112.5!!!
I've only been brewing since April!


----------



## Black n Tan (23/9/14)

Lochem said:


> I thought I registered as a No-Clubber. Yet I got written up as a Melbourne Brewer. Fine with me I guess but I haven't been to any club meetings in a few months due to other engagements and to be honest it's a bit too far from where I live (club meetings are in Ferntree Gully, I'm in Caulfield/Elsternwick...)
> 
> That said... Im curious which clubs are closer to me?
> 
> ...


I don't think any club wants to take credit for a non-member's achievements. As syl did let the rank and file know. Did you update your Compmaster profile? Or is there a bug in Compmaster???


----------



## Lochem (23/9/14)

It's likely it may be listed as such in my profile; I'll have to check. 
Great club to be in, made some good friends but it's a fair bit of a drive


----------



## Grainer (23/9/14)

Lochem said:


> I thought I registered as a No-Clubber. Yet I got written up as a Melbourne Brewer. Fine with me I guess but I haven't been to any club meetings in a few months due to other engagements and to be honest it's a bit too far from where I live (club meetings are in Ferntree Gully, I'm in Caulfield/Elsternwick...)
> 
> That said... Im curious which clubs are closer to me?
> 
> ...


Bayside brewers is probably closest..Im in Cheltenham... Great Club and Melbournes Biggest ATM..got an Oktoberfest in 2 weeks if you want to come along

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/82040-bayside-brewers-oktoberfest-2014/

Also a meeting next week in Brighton next week


----------



## scientzing4beer (24/9/14)

Black n Tan said:


> And now the hardest part, to replicate the masterpiece. Many a brewer has made an award winning beer and been unable to find that special something again.


Yes, that a challenge... Anyhoo, this is what we brew for innit?


----------



## Andyd (24/9/14)

Folks,

I've just finished uploading all the scoresheets onto CompMaster, so if you entered online you should be able to log in and download yours now.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## mxd (25/9/14)

Thanks Andy your effort is greatly appreciated


----------



## syl (25/9/14)

Much appreciated andy!!!


----------



## scientzing4beer (25/9/14)

Andyd said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've just finished uploading all the scoresheets onto CompMaster, so if you entered online you should be able to log in and download yours now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, any idea when we can expect to see the comp results if we didn't enter online?


----------



## bullsneck (25/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> Thanks Andy, any idea when we can expect to see the comp results if we didn't enter online?



Here...



MartinOC said:


> No, sport, it's the other way around.
> 
> Anything entered via Compmaster (ie. online) "should" be going out tonight or tomorrow (depending on Andy's personal workload).
> 
> ...


----------



## syl (25/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> Thanks Andy, any idea when we can expect to see the comp results if we didn't enter online?


They are mailed out by martin, you will get hem next week. Now you know to enter online!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/9/14)

Turns out second place in Brown Ales doesn't have a bottle to send up to the Nationals...

So I got a call as fourth place to step up.

Trouble is I don't have any more of my fourth place Scottish ale either. But apparently I can submit another beer in the same category.

I have a White Rabbit Dark Ale that is American Brown-ish, albiet a bit too dark. So its on its way to the nationals....

If anything comes of this - it will make me the Stephen Bradbury of the brewing world. h34r:


----------



## mxd (25/9/14)

I have the beer in Darwin till the 3rd and they won't accept any late entries


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

mxd said:


> I have the beer in Darwin till the 3rd and they won't accept any late entries


It's a bugger when that happens. Your options are:

1. Have someone in Darwin send it directly to Canberra;
2. Submit another beer in the same category;
3. Bow-out & let the 4th-place getter submit their beer to the Nationals.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/9/14)

mxd said:


> I have the beer in Darwin till the 3rd and they won't accept any late entries


Matt - Did you have another brown ale to submit in its place?


----------



## mxd (25/9/14)

On hols in Darwin so would need someone to goto my house fill the bottles from the keg etc... 

I've never done well at the nats so it saves me the anxiety


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

Gotta be in it to win it, mate. If you can get someone to decant for you (they could scoff the rest of it as payment..  ), at least you've got the entry there & in with a chance.


----------



## manticle (25/9/14)

You find a spare bottle of the porter martin?


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

Techno. offered me his, but it's a bit of a bind getting it from him. 'Would love to find someone in the Eastern 'burbs that's closer to me & willing to part with theirs...


----------



## manticle (25/9/14)

Good luck. There were a few standouts in that category ( more than when I judged it a couple of years ago) and I hung onto my favourite 4 or 5 to try again at the end of the flight. All still tasted very good at that time.
I swear a couple of others were deliberately entered to see what taints the judges could perceive though.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/9/14)

MartinOC said:


> Techno. offered me his, but it's a bit of a bind getting it from him. 'Would love to find someone in the Eastern 'burbs that's closer to me & willing to part with theirs...


Martin - just had a look i my fridge and your in luck. I have a bottle of your Caledonian Porter if you want to grab it from Boronia.


----------



## manticle (25/9/14)

Don't drop it.


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Martin - just had a look i my fridge and your in luck. I have a bottle of your Caledonian Porter if you want to grab it from Boronia.


Perfect!!! Paul, you've just saved my arse & a whole heap of stuffing-around!

I'll PM you to coordinate a pickup.

Cheers!


----------



## MartinOC (25/9/14)

manticle said:


> Good luck. There were a few standouts in that category ( more than when I judged it a couple of years ago) and I hung onto my favourite 4 or 5 to try again at the end of the flight. All still tasted very good at that time.
> I swear a couple of others were deliberately entered to see what taints the judges could perceive though.


Thanks, Mant's. Yeah, I tried a few of the Robust's as they came out & figured I didn't have much competition in the sub-cat., but then, the Baltic's have usually scored well, which was my only real concern.

'Worked-out well for me...


----------



## Andyd (25/9/14)

syl said:


> They are mailed out by martin, you will get hem next week. Now you know to enter online!


If you really can't wait, create a CompMaster account and PM me your username and entry numbers and I'll see if I have time to hook it together before I disappear for a week...


----------



## Truman42 (26/9/14)

Andyd said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've just finished uploading all the scoresheets onto CompMaster, so if you entered online you should be able to log in and download yours now.
> 
> ...


I only seem to have score sheets from 2 judges on comp master for both of my entries?


----------



## MartinOC (26/9/14)

The Specialties panel consisted of only two judges.


----------



## Truman42 (26/9/14)

MartinOC said:



> The Specialties panel consisted of only two judges.


Ahh, okay then, thanks. So how do they work out the score?


----------



## mxd (26/9/14)

Add the 2 scores together then divide by 2 and that's the 3 rd judge


----------



## syl (26/9/14)

Truman said:


> Ahh, okay then, thanks. So how do they work out the score?


MATHS!  (2 scores) * 1.5


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/10/14)

Just out of curiosity.....

Have been looking at some of the other state comps results and notice the use a Gold, Silver, Bronze medal system as well as the awards for placings.

Why doesn't Vicbrew use medals as well?

It would be pretty cool (especially for the non place winners) to be able claim "I produced a Gold/Silver/Bronze medal beer"


----------



## syl (2/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just out of curiosity.....
> 
> Have been looking at some of the other state comps results and notice the use a Gold, Silver, Bronze medal system as well as the awards for placings.
> 
> ...


Like 120+ = gold?
100-120 = silver? etc?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/10/14)

syl said:


> Like 120+ = gold?
> 100-120 = silver? etc?


this taken from recent QLD results thread.

Medals are awarded based on scores - 30-38 Bronze, 38-45 Silver, 45+ Gold.

I assume that is based on score out of 50


----------



## syl (2/10/14)

Sheesh! 45+ you will win AABC!


----------



## MartinOC (2/10/14)

We did try certificates for well-scoring non-placegetters a few years ago, but can't remember why it wasn't adopted as an ongoing thing (logistics & mailing perhaps?).

I'll bring it up as a discussion point at the next committee meeting.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/10/14)

Depending on the recognition provided - it might add to entry costs.

A couple of bucks (guessing) for an actual medal - or a single buck for a certificate and postage could get costly.

Just had a look at the results again, this year there would have been.

191 Bronzes
56 Silvers
2 Golds

(gee we make good beer in Victoria)

On the other hand what is the value to the brewing community???

It could be argued that people inherently like to get recognised when they do well - a bit of recognition and encouragement will most likely spur someone on to enter again and/or submit more entries. More entries provide for a better and stronger comp which is good for Vicbrew and good for "brewing".

There have been a few post of guys that were chuffed as a new brewer (or very old returning brewers - not pointing at anyone Martin) and you can see/hear their increased enthusiasm for the hobby in their posts that the recognition has generated.

Pleased to hear it will at least get considered/discussed by the committee.


----------



## SmallFry (2/10/14)

You're not comparing apples to apples when using absolute scores.

For instance, a score of 106.5 in Brown Ale got you 16th place, while the same score in stout would net you a 1st. Does this mean that almost half the Brown Ales were technically better than all the Stouts?

I know this system has some cross-over into the CBOS scoring, but some judges simply score 'harder'


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/10/14)

We didn't get a certificate or anything down here (which I did in Qld). It's just that the beers had a 'medal' for the purpose of clarifying how good it was (or wasn't).

It costs less in Qld for entry (and they post to the Nationals for free) and you do get one.

I suppose it's one of those things - if you can (this is the accountant in me) tighten costs in other areas, issuing certificates shouldn't be a major drama cost-wise.


----------



## manticle (2/10/14)

Vicbrew also take care of Nats entries (postage and fees)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/10/14)

I'd better clarify.

Qld costs less than Tassie (but Tassie does have to bring in a judge) and Tassie doesn't foot the entry cost of qualifying entries - we have to do that separately. I could have had the entries sent from launceston, but the fuel is worth more than the postage fee from here.


----------



## poggor (4/10/14)

just wondering- I haven't received my judging scoresheets?


g


----------



## MartinOC (4/10/14)

That's unusual by now, mate.

Leave it with me & I'll come back to you here.


----------



## hoppinmad (4/10/14)

poggor said:


> just wondering- I haven't received my judging scoresheets?
> 
> 
> g


Haven't received mine either


----------



## MartinOC (4/10/14)

NOW I'm getting worried.

Leave it with me fella's.....


----------



## MartinOC (6/10/14)

A bit of mis-communication within the Committee members & stuff getting delivered to other members & camping gear burying the scoresheets, it would seem....

We've got a debrief meeting this Thursday, so all the scoresheets should then be in ONE person's hands & be in the mail by early next week.

Erm....sorry guys!!! :blush:


----------



## Andyd (6/10/14)

Should be sorted in the next week or two guys... sorry for the delay.

If anyone who didn't enter through CompMaster sheet wants their sheets earlier...

1) Create a new CM account
2) Send me a PM with your account name and your entry numbers
3) I will link your entries to your new username, and you will be able to log in and view/download a PDF for each of your scoresheets.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## carpedaym (25/10/14)

Has anyone else received their scoresheets? / Have they been sent?


----------



## hoppinmad (27/10/14)

carpedaym said:


> Has anyone else received their scoresheets? / Have they been sent?


no I haven't received mine yet


----------



## 2much2spend (27/10/14)

Not yet!


----------

